# WatchDog abfragen



## mailmir (6 August 2017)

Halo zusammen,

ich habe eine Beckhoff-SPS CX5130 mit TwinCat 3

Hier habe ich viele Infos zum System in "TwinCAT_SystemInfo" gefunden, aber nicht den WatchDog.
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen? Wo "versteckt" sich die Info ob die SPS noch fleißg arbeitet?

DANKE schon mal und einen angenehmen Sonntag.

Gruss Norbert


----------



## PN/DP (6 August 2017)

Meinst Du im SPS-Programm abfragen, ob das Programm noch ausgeführt wird? Das ist unmöglich.

Wo soll die Information über den STOP der SPS signalisiert werden?

Harald


----------



## mailmir (6 August 2017)

Servus Harald,

es gibt eine WatchDog-Überwachung, da bin ich mir 100% sicher.

ich frage meine SPS über ADS untereinander mit einem Toggle-Bit ab und melde dann wenn eine SPS nicht mehr togglt, einfach gesagt.

Die Signalisierung habe ich derzeit so gelöst das ich einen digitalen Ausgang ständig auf TRUE habe, dieser zieht ein Relais an und wenn die SPS stehen bleibt werden (im Normalfall) alle Ausgänge deaktiviert, also auch meine WatchDog-Relais und somit leuchtet auf dem jeweiligen Schaltschrank die Alarmlampe.
Ich hatte jedoch ein Mal den Fall das die SPS die Ausgänge nicht mehr angesteuert hat, sie aber im letzten Zustand geblieben sind. Intern hat die SPS ihre Software noch abgearbeitet und daher konnte die Togglebit-Überwachung auch keinen Fehler melden.


----------



## PN/DP (6 August 2017)

Toggle-Bit und Immer-TRUE-Ausgang sind genau die Möglichkeiten, wie man von außen erkennen kann, ob das SPS-Programm noch läuft.



mailmir schrieb:


> Ich hatte jedoch ein Mal den Fall das die SPS die Ausgänge nicht mehr angesteuert hat, sie aber im letzten Zustand geblieben sind. Intern hat die SPS ihre Software noch abgearbeitet und daher konnte die Togglebit-Überwachung auch keinen Fehler melden.


Was genau da los war verstehe ich Dich nicht - war die SPS in STOP oder nicht? War es eine Fehlfunktion der SPS? Diesen Fall hätte man vermutlich sowieso nicht detektieren können.

Harald


----------



## mailmir (6 August 2017)

Servus Harald,

nein, die SPS war nicht im Stop, es war offensichtlich eine Fehlfunktion. Grund der Fehlfunktion war die K-Bus-Updatezeit/bzw die Zykluszeit. Die Zykluszeit war bei der gebrauchten K-Bus-Updatezeit zu gering.
Daher "dachte" sich wohl die SPS '. . . eh ich an den Ausgängen was falsch mache, mache ich lieber gar nichts . . . '  **fg**


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 August 2017)

Hallo Norbert,
so eine Überwachung sollte nie statisch, sondern dynamisch sein, Deine Lösung mit dem Relais ist nicht so gut Du solltest immer auf eine Änderung abfragen. 
Den von Dir erwähnten Watchdog gibt es in TC3 (FB_PcWatchdog) dieser startet die SPS neu und funktioniert auch bei abgestürztem TC3.
Für ADS gibt es auch Watchdog Funktionen (FB_WriteWatchdog und FB_CheckWatchdog).
Ob die Hardware noch läuft, bzw. noch Prozessdaten übertragen werden kannst Du erkennen indem Du InputToggle der Klemmen abfragst, ändert sich da nichts kommen keine Prozessdaten an. Ich weiß nicht ob man mit Frm0InputToggle am Master das Selbe feststellen kann, dann müsstest Du nur eine Variable überprüfen.


----------



## blue0cean (11 August 2017)

wenn Du nen K-Bus hast geht auch die KL2692 Watchdog Klemme.


----------



## weißnix_ (11 August 2017)

Die EL-Klemmen haben einen parametrierbaren Watchdog, der im Fehlerfalle alle Ausgänge abschaltet. Getriggert wird der vom E/A-Zyklus des Syncmanagers.
Default ist m.E. 100ms was bei langsameren Tasks schonmal zu einem schwer zu findenden Problem wird, wenn man das nicht weiß.


----------



## mailmir (12 August 2017)

Hoi, DANKE für die Antworten. Ist ein interessantes und doch nicht so einfach lösbares Thema  ;-)

@oliver.tonn
Wenn ich die Beschreibung im Infosys recht verstehe macht der FB_WriteWatchDog eine ähnliche Funktion wie ich mit meinem ADS-ToggleBit, nur eben mit einem Zähler?!? Gibt es da einen Vorteil?
Ich überwache immer aus beiden Richtungen je ein ToggleBit, so muss jede SPS das empfangene Signal invertieren und zurück senden und jeweils die Gegenstelle überwacht die Funktion. Wird das invertierte Signal nicht innerhalb der vorgegebenen Zeit zurück gesendet kann die Gegenstelle einen Alarm generieren.
Der FB_PcWatchdog klingt auch interessant. Zwar ist es nicht immer gut eine SPS automatisch zu booten, aber wenn die Applikation ihren Job nicht mehr (richtig) verrichtet ist das sicher eine gute Alternative.

Ich hatte jedoch ein Mal den Fall das die SPS die Ausgänge nicht mehr angesteuert hat, sie aber im letzten Zustand geblieben sind. Intern hat die SPS ihre Software noch abgearbeitet und daher konnte die Togglebit-Überwachung auch keinen Fehler melden.

Interessant wäre natürlich ob da der PC-WatchDog angeschlagen hätte, ich glaube eher nicht. Ich hatte schon die Idee immer einen DO auf einen DI zu verdrahten und zu toggeln. Sollte das nicht mehr korrekt laufen kann ich davon ausgehen das die (Ausgangs)klemmen nicht mehr sauber arbeiten und die SPS neu starten.

zu Frm0InputToggle  habe ich nichts gefunden, was meinst du damit?

@BlueOcean
DANKE für deine Antwort, aber ich suche eher nach einer "OnBord-Lösung" bzw. einer Softwaremöglichkeit.

@weißnix
DANKE, ich hab nur KL-Klemmen


Schönen Abend noch


----------

